# Need collar and lead suggestions please.



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

My handler primarily uses nylon leads and collars in the ring. She has chains, but they seem to be reserved to the more difficult to handle dogs.

I think the most important thing is the lead. You want it to be the right length and you want to be able to fold it easily up and out of sight in your hand.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

length and easy to fold is important. 

I like chain if your going with a leather lead. Otherwise nylon on nylon. 

the bling is in  i have a kangaroo lead with a bit of bling (purple beads) beads are high enough up that when stacking you don't see them- just when gaiting out  

Chain- i prefer the martingale style- but lil miss kiah's neck didn't grow big enough for me so i just went in a very fine chain and it's fine- you don't need to hold her back at all when gaiting (WE ZOOM when gaiting LOL)


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I have some new tiny ribbon for show chokes. Just in case......
(they are adjustable)


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I have used both chain and parachute nylon. You want to use a delicate non-bruising collar and easy to tie into the hair. I prefer training and using in the ring this collar;
PARACHUTE Nylon Collars - Cherrybrook

For a lead you do not want it to be to stretchy. You want to be able to fold easily in the palm of your hand. Also be mindful of snap leads as they may come off. I've seen dogs take off from the ring because the handler inadvertently unsnapped the lead. You can use a loop lead by Resco or a nylon parachute lead. Kangaroo leads can be nice as long as they have material in them to reduce stretching. see Home
Personally I get a parachute lead, take off the snap and sew it directly on to the collar. Bling can get in the way of properly releasing and gathering the lead correctly.


----------



## Margret (Apr 25, 2010)

I got a very nice showlead on my toy poodle. It's handmade in Iceland by friends of mine, you don't find showleads like this anywhere, they are so elegant but yet strong and you can pick and choose basicly whatever suits you best.

This is the showlead I have for Casper. They have alphabet pearls so I just had to have his name on his lead.










Here's my other showlead:









For standard poodles you can get the slipcollar braided, it's stronger and then you have the option of having the looplead braided or not, this was made for a friend of mine who has a white standard bitch:










There is a website in the making, I can post the link when it's ready if anyone is interested. They are called handlers showleads and the main special thing about these showleads is the handle as you can see on the photos. It's excellent you can make the lead shorter or longer and never have a bundle in your palm or knots. I love it


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

I think it all depends upon what type of dog you have. For a show standard, you need a stronger collar than a mini or a toy. I would not use a martingale type as it will only catch on hair and break it. My girl would be laughable in a nylon show lead as she is really tough and strong. My preference is a snake choke chain attatched to a kangaroo leather lead with no clasp. The leather breaks in beautifully and you can get a color to blend in with your dog. It is easier to hold onto a leather show lead doubled up IMO than a nylon or cloth one. Some dogs may not need a snake choker, but I use a very fine one, and it disappears under the coat, where I band it in place. It is useful and beautiful...it takes only a light touch to direct a strong or excited dog. I have seen even larger chokers on certain stong male dogs at the regional show in MA, though. 

This is my opinion, as I believe the dog should be seen and not the collar or lead. fancy leads are often used by certain mini and toy handlers, but I do not use them...I feel that they interfere with a standard's topline and may even break neck or cape hair. 

In the end, go with what works for you and what makes you happy.


----------



## Ciel Poodles (Apr 26, 2010)

I forgot to mention that the kangaroo leather lead i am telling you about is braided for added strength and texture.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Margret, those are beautiful, especially the personalized one! Please do post a link to the website when it's up and running.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought the snake chain and parachute collar. I'm using the chain for now. The parachute seemed to always get tangled and caught in his hair. Other than standing out like a sore thumb, the chain is much easier to work with. He's also a bit easier to control with the chain and faster to react.

I'm using the nylon lead right now but will get a black leather lead to try.

Perhaps someday we'll be ready for the pretty ones .


----------

